# Audi A3 cabrio



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Photos of the production version have released.

http://www.autobild.de/mmg/mm_bildergalerie_460830.html


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Looks like a bathtub on wheels.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Eeeew [smiley=sick2.gif]

Horrible rear end from the side, especially with the roof up :?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Oh dear!


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd take en EOS over that anyday!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I don't like it myself but I can see that it could be a good seller, a bit like the golf cab with the cut off rear end.

Graham


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Reminds me of a late 90's Punto Cabriolet. :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Reminds me of a late 90's Punto Cabriolet. :?


New punto


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

New punto cabrio looks better 

Agree it will appeal to those who previously bought the Golf cabrio. Also agree, would rather have an Eos with its metal roof.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ezzie said:


> New punto cabrio looks better
> 
> Agree it will appeal to those who previously bought the Golf cabrio. Also agree, would rather have an Eos with its metal roof.


Like this one :wink: who says my Mrs does not have taste , had it 12months now 12k miles on it no probs


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Awful - how do they manage to make it look so slab-sided :?


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

I suppose the A3 always had high sides and a low window line. It looked good in hatchback form as gave it a sporty profile, unfortunately its the same reason the cabrio doesn't work.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

DeanTT said:


> I'd take en EOS over that anyday!


I'd have thought you a D3 fan Dean not an EOS :wink:

[on topic] funnily enough, I was talking to my brother about these on Saturday morning, as my wife quite fancies one. But having seen the pictures, I not impressed


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

KenTT said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > I'd take en EOS over that anyday!
> ...


Don't even go there! I can get one for half price.....sooo tempting!


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hairdressers and Estate agents countrywide will be getting out their cheque books.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice to see the the R8 LEDs'made it all the way down the range to A3.

Should compete nicely with BMW 1 series cab - which is also awful-looking.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I reckon they will sell well considering there you will not be able to buy an A4 cabrio anymore...


----------

